# حصرياً فيديو محاضرات إتصالات باللغة العربية - م. أمير عزت



## amir_ezat (15 يونيو 2013)

م. أمير عزت Flow and Error control
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwhdIM4Mojo



Antenna
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wz5ILGtqVac



Transmission Media
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrV0lyzDudQ



Network switching
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJN_NdzFbTQ



Network components
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzsKc98KSDk


Networks
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5bqS7jPGts



Modulation
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_qDEBNJuvE



Multiplexing
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1-Vz5o56yU



Satellite
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lE5Y-89pJIQ



Microwave
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxGM38gnJT0


Encoding
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWLcIuhP5U4



Data comms
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9YmrR7AD6E​


----------



## كريسو4ever (2 يوليو 2013)

*
شكرا*


----------



## م/ محمدالعبادي (6 يوليو 2013)

*شكراً جزيلاً *


----------



## المهندس زعيطان (30 يوليو 2013)

مشكوووور


----------



## المهندس زعيطان (30 يوليو 2013)

مشكووور كمان


----------

